# Slogan for RTF?? (GDG)



## Nicki White (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, it's a slow morning.

With all of the GDG floating around on here, I was thinking it might be nice to come up with a slogan for RTF. Someone mentioned the phrase, "RTF, Where judges judge, handlers handle, and dogs dawg...". Orrrrrrrrrrrr, how about "RTF... JUMP ON THE INTERNET BUS!".

Any other ideas??  

--Nicki (who's thinking we ought to get some hats made or something...)


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

"RTF... JUMP ON THE INTERNET BUS!". 
And how about adding--"and find out if you've been thrown under it!" :lol: 

Let's face it, that's a big reason a bunch of us came to this site to start with. Somebody told us that some one had posted something about us or our dog.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

"If it's worth discussing, we've already covered it."
"All GDG, all the time."
"Like, you have someplace else to go?"

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> Let's face it, that's a big reason a bunch of us came to this site to start with. Somebody told us that some one had posted something about us or our dog.


We had to come up with something to get some people on here that knew what the hell they were talking about... 

Shayne


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

"RTF, It's Gooberlishous!"
"RTF, for when you won't say it to their face"
"RTF, where dead horses live on"
"RTF, your dirty laundry is welcome here"

"RTF, tizzilin' dizzles'" (for non-snoop-dog officianados -- "talking dogs")
"RTF, all dogs, all day"
"RTF, if you're British, get the he!! out"
"RTF, the best retriever club in the universe" << like the idea of this one
"RTF, now THIS is a retriver club"

Most are silly, but I like the "retriever club" idea... even if worded differently.

-Kristie

Wait, more!
"RTF, where 'hypothetical' is another word for 'reality'" (that was the most recent major conflict thread I could remember, sorry shayne! -- and I couldn't come up with anything good for 'permanent pattern blinds')
"RTF, what the he!!, just say it!"
"RTF, raise he!! and we'll make you a moderator" (ut-oh, I have Shayne on my mind)


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

> "RTF, tizzilin' dizzles'" (for non-snoop-dog officianados -- "talking dogs")


ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Gawd how I HATE that "Snoop talk"! :evil:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kristie said:


> "RTF, It's Gooberlishous!"


That is the naughtiest thing you have ever said on here.



kristie said:


> "RTF, for when you won't say it to their face"


That is the funniest thing you have ever said on here.

10 cool points awarded to Kristie today.  

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Forget hats.

I say we print up a VERY limited edition t-shirt, to be given out to only a FEW, exclusive individuals.

It should say "I survived the internet bus"

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Say NO to Good Dog"

"RTF - for when you can't train dogs in real life"

"RTF - where everyone has an FC"

Shayne


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Forget hats.
> 
> I say we print up a VERY limited edition t-shirt, to be given out to only a FEW, exclusive individuals.
> 
> ...


That is a REALLY good idea... I'd like to see a graphic for that one -- someone smashed like a pancake with a bus full of caricatures of the people on here hanging out the windows, riding on the top of it, beercans flying everywhere, girls in bikinis, etc. etc.. 

-Kristie


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

RTF -- where even YOU can be an expert.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

I recently received an email that stated an advertising company had to use an existing slogan for their product. It ws used as an "ice breaker" for the meeting and it was pretty funny.

Let's add another twist - use a slogan for a product, website or anything applied to RTF.

Like:
RTF - the quicker picker upper
RTF - can you hear me now - good
RTF - we bring good things to life
RTF - Just do it
RTF - all day long, all day strong


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kristie said:


> RTF -- where even YOU can be an expert.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are on a roll today.

RTF - Learn to train dogs from people who spend all their time on the internet

RTF - 1 Rulebook, 100 Interpretations

RTF - My dog can type better than your dog

Shayne


----------



## Doug Kelley (Feb 21, 2004)

I like Lisa's 'Sit Happens'

RTF - Learn how Sit Happens
RTF - Some days your the pigeon, Some days your the Statue, Some days your the live flier.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dave Combs said:


> I recently received an email that stated an advertising company had to use an existing slogan for their product. It ws used as an "ice breaker" for the meeting and it was pretty funny.
> 
> Let's add another twist - use a slogan for a product, website or anything applied to RTF.
> 
> ...


RTF - for that "not-so-fresh" feeling :lol: 

Shayne - still impressed that K-dawg (Kristie) threw out some Snoop lingo.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I like this one-

Shayne wrote:


> RTF - Learn to train dogs from people who spend all their time on the internet



How about:

RTF-All Shayne All the Time

M


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Forget hats.
> 
> I say we print up a VERY limited edition t-shirt, to be given out to only a FEW, exclusive individuals.
> 
> ...


A twist on that: (Also a limited number of shirts):

"I've thrown influencial folks in the retriever world under the internet bus."


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

And the VERY limited edition:

"I drive the internet bus"

Lisa


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

RTF- "Free judging clinics every Monday"

RTF- "Computer geeks or dog trainers?"

RTF-"No, I DON'T have anthing better to do!"

RTF-WTF is GDG?


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

I normally come here for advise but... This got me..Bored too.

LVL - I could sell alot of those Bus T-Shirts ! 
Kristie's - "Where even *YOU* can be an *EXPERT" ( I Like it alot!)
Shayne's - "Where EVERYONE has an FC" (close 2nd)
or
RTF - R*etriever *T*raining *F*reaks ..."
RTF - The *"REALITY"* Training Forum ..


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

RTF - Plop, plop, fizz, fizz - oh what a relief it is
RTF - Don't leave home without it
RTF - Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't.
RTF - The greatest tragedy is indifference
RTF - The Greatest Show on Earth
RTF - Reach out and touch someone
RTF - a little dab'll do ya
RTF - Sometimes you've got to break the rules
RTF - M'm! M'm! Good!
RTF - The Heartbeat of America
RTF - Can't beat the real thing.
RTF - It keeps going, and going and going

.....AND THE NUMBER ONE PICK


RTF - I'm not a trainer, but I play one on the web


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

RTF - Reducing workplace production!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

RTF where you can learn to train but have to tolerate shayne :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF--You gotta question???

We gotta BUNCH of answers!!!


RTF--Well, It Depends

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

RTF: "Where our views, like our doggie mascot, stand on only three legs."

RTF: "_'Fancy'_ Moderator, Three-legged Dog Mascot, 'Nuff Said."

RTF: "Get Thrown Under the Internet Bus."


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

RTF: "Home of the RTFettes and all their admirers."


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF-Where ALL Jerry's Wimmen Hang


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

achiro said:


> RTF- "Free judging clinics every Monday"
> 
> RTF- "Computer geeks or dog trainers?"
> 
> ...


I have a lot of *JAM*'s from the above posts but my 1st place pick goes to achiro with:
*RTF-WTF is GDG?*


WAH


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

RTF - Rocket Surgery Performed While You Wait

Maybe that could be a t-shirt.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

"WTF is GDG"!!! HAHAHAHA total genius!!!!

RTF - Everyone's better looking on the internet!
My Avatar can beat up your Avatar
RTF - Just don't let your wife see it.

I just want my own t-shirt that says "No, I'm not *THAT* Shayne" Lord knows i've said that enough times at trials!!

How bout a handler's jacket with "I post on RTF" on the back. That'll make a judge think twice before dropping my dog.

Shayne


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

WAH said:


> I have a lot of *JAM*'s from the above posts but my 1st place pick goes to achiro with:
> *RTF-WTF is GDG?*
> 
> 
> WAH


2nd place goes to Shayne: No bs. Cut to the chase. Tell it like it is. No brag just fact. Let judges know up front!
*I post on RTF*

Maybe this needs to be a poll (I have never done a poll) so we could vote since it could end up being printed on hats, shirts, jackets etc..... socks, water and feed bowls, underware, shotguns, pantyhose..... I would hate to be thrown under the internet bus after a bad pantyhose experience.

WAH


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!

Slogan: WTF is GDG?

T-shirts: on the front "Bus Driver" on the back "I post on RTF"

Lisa


----------



## Doug Kelley (Feb 21, 2004)

What if you are not much of a poster then:
I lurk on RTF


----------



## Ozpa (Jan 31, 2003)

RTF- Hiking its leg on reason for the last 3 years (or however old this RTF is)


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

RTF: Let us be your third dog in the fight.....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ozpa said:


> RTF- Hiking its leg on reason for the last 3 years (or however old this RTF is)


RTF: "Lifting it's leg on judging since 2003."


----------



## Nicki White (Jan 19, 2004)

*GREAT*, creative ideas!! You all certainly made a mediocre Thursday MUCH more fun!!! :lol: 

(I personally like RTF--WTF is GDG?) :wink: 

--Nicki


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

A picture of two people (with judge on their back) running from a bus load of people and dogs. A sign to the side that has a circle with "RTF Bus Stop"

underneath the pic "RTF the Internet Bus Stop; Get on or get run over"


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

RTF - Resistence is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

kristie said:


> That is a REALLY good idea... I'd like to see a graphic for that one -- someone smashed like a pancake with a bus full of caricatures of the people on here hanging out the windows, riding on the top of it, beercans flying everywhere, girls in bikinis, etc. etc..
> 
> -Kristie


I think this is a great idea, with a big goofy-looking lab like my Gavel driving the bus.... he's kinda like Shayne, only smarter. Maybe Shayne would give him that darn necklace as a collar?


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I think this is a great idea, with a big goofy-looking lab like my Gavel driving the bus....


                                                                                                

Wow...

Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> he's kinda like Shayne, only smarter.


Oh my! The things we could say here!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> with a big goofy-looking lab like my Gavel driving the bus.... he's kinda like Shayne, only smarter.


Probably better looking too!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

T shirt
Front: RTF
Come ride the internet bus

Back: TREAD MARKS

Tim


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

RTF:
Ask me for directions, I'll tell you where to go.
Stop Me Before I Start Making Sense!
Everyone is entitled to my opinion
Not From Concentrate


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> JusticeDog said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a great idea, with a big goofy-looking lab like my Gavel driving the bus....
> ...


Don't worry Joe, when he fills out, he's gonna be awesome just like his dad, and


> Probably better looking too!
> 
> 
> > You better believe it! And I'm not a bit biased! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

"RTF, I remember when all of the threads were about dogs."


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Joey O said:


> "RTF, I remember when all of the threads were about dogs."


Really? :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Joey O said:


> "RTF, I remember when all of the threads were about dogs."


Chris A, Kurt, Joe S and myself remember when Bill Osborn had the forum and he answered each and every post. That's been almost 6 years now and i can promise you, ALL of the posts have never been about dogs.

Shayne


----------



## wetdogs (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

"Sit Happens" and "Even YOU can be an expert" are the funnyest. 

Who's the person out there in the rain with their dog? Oh, they're RTF.

Missed my wedding/had to train.

Gone to the Dogs.

Born to Run (Dogs).


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Remember when we use to have a little fun around this place :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Remember when we use to have a little fun around this place :lol:


My old school stuff was genius. Can't believe i'm such a sellout.  

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when we use to have a little fun around this place :lol:
> ...


I know, HUH!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ya I remember when Shayne would show the whole girl instead of just her great teeth...

/Paul


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when we use to have a little fun around this place :lol:
> ...



Yeah whatsup.......


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Its must be












PLUS


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Search features are great................ :lol: 

Kristie's from 2004......."RTF, if you're British, get the he!! out"..........

"RTF, It's Gooberlishous!"


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> Its must be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you totally suck and thats sooooo far from the truth its not even funny. But it was total genius, so i'll give you props.

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

NO, just


















He'll lose his








If he


















the wrong


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ya I remember when Shayne would show the whole girl instead of just her great teeth...
> 
> /Paul


Don't be complainin' bout Shayne's avatar or he will take it down. Right?
Quote " I jus' happen to be a bleedin' heart liberal from the left coast and I don't want to ever see that avatar again ... and I don't want nobody else to see it either ... even if they want too. Get it outta my sight! NOW!" Unquote HAHAHAHAHAHA :wink: 

PWhipped regards,
ARTuro


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> NO, just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats such greatness. So true, but still greatness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SM


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF - Where s*it goes on and on and on and on and on...

Jerry


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

*slogan*

RTF -the helpful helping the helpless. or is that hopeless?


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

RTF: The greatest bunch of people who will ever tick you off.


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

My side is hurtin!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

RTF- The other woman.
RTF- Poll this!
RTF- Opinions are like elbows........

Paul that definitely should be the seal. 

One more- RTF- GDG...our dirty little secret.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm thinking:

RTF - An Error Occurred While Processing This Directive

or

RTF - RetrieveTra Error: This account has exceeded its CPU allocation

(sorry, couldn't resist it)


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

RTF-INTERNET EINSTEINS
RTF-GUTHRIE LIKES IT
RTF-FALLON HATES IT
RTF-DOG PORN :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I'm thinking:
> 
> RTF - An Error Occurred While Processing This Directive
> 
> ...


Look at the computer geek trying to be funny! :twisted: 

I laughed out loud though :lol:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

rlittle said:


> RFT-INTERNET EINSTEINS
> RFT-GUTHRIE LIKES IT
> RFT-FALLON HATES IT
> RFT-NO HATERS


What the crap is RFT.................. :?


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

RFT, retriever forum training. You have to spend a week here before you get on RTF.
Troy


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> kristie said:
> 
> 
> > "RTF, It's Gooberlishous!"
> ...



Did you forget the Pee Blanket? 
:lol:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> That is a REALLY good idea... I'd like to see a graphic for that one -- someone smashed like a pancake with a bus full of caricatures of the people on here hanging out the windows, riding on the top of it, beercans flying everywhere, girls in bikinis, etc. etc..



That should say "girls in jello"


I like the graphic - I'd love to see it as a "smiley icon".


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, i confess iam disleksik :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

hmmmmmmm

/Paul


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

RTF-Go Dog Go!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

RTF - Where I critique judges on the Internet


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

john fallon said:


> RTF:
> Ask me for directions, I'll tell you where to go.
> Stop Me Before I Start Making Sense!
> Everyone is entitled to my opinion
> Not From Concentrate


Leave it to John. I love this one. 

"RTF - Everyone is entitled to my opinion"


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

RTF and the e collar, dog training regular or extra crispy


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

RTF where the "H" in IMHO is rarely believed!

Tim


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

" I always shave mine in the beginning of summer"


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

*CHEAPANDEASY!*


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

RTF--We're so much cooler on line!!!

Me inparticilar!

and several others now that i really think of it!


Gooser


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

RTF---I *AM* Chris Cormier


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

RTF: Time to Make the Donuts.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

RTF Virtual Field Champions and experts from A to Z......


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

RTF- "No, I'm not a Pro Trainer, But I did log on to RTF today!"

RTF_ "Home of the Type B trainer!"


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

RTF - Pop some popcorn, sit back, and enjoy the show


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

RTF- WTF?


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

Reviving an old one...
RTF: Did you even try the search button?!?!?
RTF: Same question, new newbie, different day

BTW, guilty of both


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Time to revive this thread which is notable by the number of people who no longer post here.

My updated slogan proposal:

RTF Where Everyone Is An Expert


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

"Maybe the "nice and helpful" don't know enough to know the original poster is an idiot." Achiro_Jan. 09

Hahahahahahaha.........that is genius!!!!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You are on a roll today.
> 
> RTF - Learn to train dogs from people who spend all their time on the internet
> ...


This is good stuff!!! 

LMAO and them some


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

RTF = Really Tough Females.....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

All this thread did as I re read it is bring back memories of years gone by and made me a bit happy, but somewhat sad. 

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> A twist on that: (Also a limited number of shirts):
> 
> "I've thrown influencial folks in the retriever world under the internet bus."


Hopefully not Tri-Tronics! reading through all of the slogans sort of makes me think maybe nothing really has changed much. Seems the slogans reflect the, same old same old, "Internet experts" etc problems.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

"The RTF" - What every one on Facebook talks about!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

RTF..... The Good, the Bad,, and the Ugly.

Gooser


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> RTF..... T*he Good, the Bad,, and the Ugly*.
> 
> Gooser


That gets my vote. Honestly, it could be anything, but that's pretty darned close!

Evan


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pretty good. Have a gunfight over a rock. One guy unknowingly has no bullets in his gun. In the end the rock doesn't even hold the information which it was assumed it had to find the treasure and one guy planted all the seeds so he was right in the end. everyone played into his game.

And they dug their own graves


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ifn we Models fer the T-Shirt,,, Gooser will volunteer fer the "Bad" or the "Ugly".....


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

RTF-New trainers need not apply
RTF- Seating on a duck made easy.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

RTF - The mind is a terrible thing
RTF - I love that bitch
RTF - We're on the road to nowhere
RTF - Can I buy a vowel?
RTF - Supersize my ego please
RTF - Lost in translation
RTF - Put your big boy pants on


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Ifn we Models fer the T-Shirt,,, Gooser will volunteer fer the "Bad" or the "Ugly".....



your beauty is in your wood


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> your beauty is in your wood


That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> your beauty is in your wood


I just spit my drink out all over my keyboard. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

.........


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

RTF- Never did so many owe so much to so few....................


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

RTF: WTF Is GDG


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

RTF: Where a straight line can get off line.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

I admit I've skipped a few pages, so pardon if this is a repeat...

RTF:GDGIMHDAOWTF


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

RTF.............Where everyone wears "adult poopy pants"!!!!


----------



## wckrishet (Mar 26, 2013)

RTF - where your dog goes for answers


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

luvalab said:


> I admit I've skipped a few pages, so pardon if this is a repeat...
> 
> RTF:GDGIMHDAOWTF


Good one! Humble yet blasé!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

RTF- Intellectual Intestinal Inertia served daily.......


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> " I always shave mine in the beginning of summer"



Hehehehe....to bad she is gone form RTF. And kinda miss swishy too


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

RTF: Better grow a pair or forget posting.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Well I have never trained one myself, but here is what I think you should do.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

RTF: Where the right to be heard should not automatically include the right to be taken seriously.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Rtf, where the greats of the past are not forgotten.

rip uncle Jerry, mr. Gutermuth and Richard.

/Paul


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Duck seating at its best !


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Rtf, where the greats of the past are not forgotten.
> 
> rip uncle Jerry, mr. Gutermuth and Richard.
> 
> /Paul


 GREAT one !!


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

RTF..."We're trying hard to be the 'Fuge Gundog Forum.' 

...and succeding...JD


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Welcome new comers or newer comers, one of the classic RTF threads from a time when it was fun. Many of the posters have moved on, some are no longer with us. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

RTF - For those STILL not on Facebook! 😁


----------



## brewbetter (Sep 15, 2015)

Facebook? Whats that? ;-)


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

RTF-- for when you just have to comment on something and then wish you hadn't. Some people just think you're stupid, open your mouth and remove all doubt


----------



## themaninblack3 (Aug 9, 2017)

RTF- Where the old will give you a scold and the young are dumb!


----------



## themaninblack3 (Aug 9, 2017)

RTF- Where sticking one foot in your mouth just doesn't cut it!


----------



## themaninblack3 (Aug 9, 2017)

RTF- Striving to sound more intelligent than we really are


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Welcome new comers or newer comers, one of the classic RTF threads from a time when it was fun. Many of the posters have moved on, some are no longer with us. Happy New Year!


In the spirit of the season (CFB bowl season) - and in honor of our founder and patron, Mr. Atkinson - the slogan has hereby been revised and appropriately color-schemed by the board of blusterees to:

*WE R..TF!*

MG


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

crackerd said:


> In the spirit of the season (CFB bowl season) - and in honor of our founder and patron, Mr. Atkinson - the slogan has hereby been revised and appropriately color-schemed by the board of blusterees to:
> 
> *WE R..TF!*
> 
> MG


And you got the color appropriately formatted! I'm impressed.

And on the same subject, I saw you posted another kind of "whiteout" photo yesterday. Only it was of your backyard duck pen. (those were funny looking ducks)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> And you got the color appropriately formatted! I'm impressed.
> 
> And on the same subject, I saw you posted another kind of "whiteout" photo yesterday. Only it was of your backyard duck pen. (those were funny looking ducks)


C'mon, man! - they were asking for "flyer" pen, period, not distinguishing between "canards" and, er, "oies" (the foie grassers that also fly).

Anyhow, here's what happens when we try to move that *WE R...TF* white-out into the friendly confines of our own little Nittany Valley "housing estate"...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

crackerd said:


> C'mon, man! - they were asking for "flyer" pen, period, not distinguishing between "canards" and, er, "oies" (the foie grassers that also fly).
> 
> Anyhow, here's what happens when we try to move that *WE R...TF* white-out into the friendly confines of our own little Nittany Valley "housing estate"...


You got me there. It did indeed say “flyer”. The word duck was not part of it. 

Interpretation can lead one down the wrong path.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> You got me there. It did indeed say “flyer”. The word duck was not part of it.
> 
> Interpretation can lead one down the wrong path.


Missing You on here  ..It's what I personally came here for.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> Welcome new comers or newer comers, one of the classic RTF threads from a time when it was fun. Many of the posters have moved on, some are no longer with us. Happy New Year!


So true, I haven't usually had much to add, but always enjoyed when the threads were fun.....seeing some of the names in this thread made me smile!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

R. I. P. John Fallon.
Almost never agreed with him, but...he was never boring.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> R. I. P. John Fallon.
> Almost never agreed with him, but...he was never boring.


And was fun to train with, because he was such a...a "scrutineer" - everything went under the microscope for his critique.

Now as a judge, hmm, out of order flyer in the derby, 475 yard "busy" marks in the Q - but hey, all (us) early-stage masochists were always welcome. 

Nice of you to remember him - missed hereabouts, too.

MG


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

crackerd said:


> And was fun to train with, because he was such a...a "scrutineer" - everything went under the microscope for his critique.
> 
> Now as a judge, hmm, out of order flyer in the derby, 475 yard "busy" marks in the Q - but hey, all (us) early-stage masochists were always welcome.
> 
> ...


John was a very nice man "in person" and a great person to train with. He was very much unlike the persona on RTF and he always wanted to see you do well wit your dog. RIP John.

M


----------

